# sys-apps/devicekit-disks is blocking sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1

## johpunk

Bueno asi como lo dice el titulo tengo un bloqueo con estos paquetes, resulta que tenia un par de dias que no podia actualizar por este tipo de bloqueo, al fin lo pude solucionar, pero e tenido un par de inconvenientes, despues del update del libpng me rompio muchas librerias y paquetes, cosa que poco a poco con revdep-rebuild y lafilefixer --justfixit fui acomodando pero ahora el xfce4-power-manager no quiere iniciar, y e vuelto al principio del problema, que es el bloqueo de esos mismos paquetes, al ejecutar xfce4-power-manager en la consola no me muestra ningun mensaje.

----------

## gringo

hasta donde yo sé udisks viene a ser el sucesor de sys-apps/devicekit-disks asi que suena a que hay algún ebuild que tiene las dependencias desfasadas. Desde luego mirando los ebuilds ambos paquetes no pueden coexistir.

Mira con un equery p.ej. a ver que paquetes dependen de estos dos y asegúrate de tener portage y tus overlays actualizados.

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

al hacerle un equery a estos paquetes me sale lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

>  * These packages depend on udisks:
> 
> xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager-0.9.90 (sys-fs/udisks)

 

 *Quote:*   

> equery d devicekit-disks
> 
>  * These packages depend on devicekit-disks:

 

para este ultimo no le salieron dependencias. tengo instalado el udisks y el xfce4-power-manager, pero este ultimo no quiere iniciar, y esto es un tanto importante para mi ya que por estos lados ya tenemos un año que se nos va la luz todos los dias por 4 horas y no quiero que me agarre por sopresa un apagon   :Mad:  al recompilar xfce4-power-manager me sale el siguiente mensaje, nose si tengo algo que ver con esto

 *Quote:*   

>  * Updating icons cache ...                                              [ ok ]
> 
> Hint:
> 
>  * Try launching with: exec ck-launch-session xfce4-session
> ...

 

----------

## johpunk

bueno reinstalte el udisks y el devicekit-disks  desde unos ebuilds de funtoo y me volvio a dejar updatear pero no me deja instalar ni gnome-power-manager pq aparece el mismo error del titulo de este post, y el xfce4-power-manager sigue sin funcionar, tambien intente hacer lo que dicen aca en estos links 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314723

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6272427.html?sid=b71d8c78ba90dcff48f9c02b4513fce9

pero aun persiste el problema

----------

## johpunk

problema solucionado. llego un update del paquete xfce4-power-manager y volvio a funcionar de forma normal   :Very Happy: 

----------

